# PTV100 Questions



## fonzfreely (Mar 4, 2007)

I am totally confused by all the information here. I come from a ReplayTV background and it was very easy for me to get the tools and image for putting in a new RTV hard drive. But I'm not finding it very easy to do for a Philips PTV100.

Someone gave me this PTV100 without a drive. So, I'd like to know these things:

1. Where do I get a drive image? I already PM'ed StanSimmons, so maybe this is my answer.

2. What tools do I need to do this from a PC? I downloaded "Tivo mfstools2.iso". Is this the right way to go? Is this the easiest tool to use or is there a Windows based tool, for instance? I found the mfstools HTML docs confusing. And what is "Instant Cake"? Is this a better solution?

3. Once I get the drive situated, what am I going to be able to do with this PTV100? Without subscribing to the Tivo service, can I use it for manually recordings?

Thanks!


----------



## fonzfreely (Mar 4, 2007)

BTW, if I buy an Instant Cake ISO image, is it compatible with all Tivo's? Or do I have to buy a new image each time?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Instant Cake is model specific, but can be used multiple times on the same model number. Once you get it going it will work like a VCR without a TiVo subscription. The MFStools.iso will work for you, but I agree that wading through the instructions are quite daunting for the first timer. There is no windows based programming available since the TiVo is programmed in Linux.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

1: either there, or IC is where this board supports (as much as I cansay supports). Or by a prepared drive from Weaknees or PTVupgrade (or whatever they callthemselves nowadays).

2: There are no MS Windows programs to image TiVo drives, only Linux, and at that, only command line, I think. Instantcake is an alli-in one upgrade linux CD and image, with an automatic scritpt to install it to a drive.

3: You should be able to use it to manually record without a sub.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

funtoupgrade said:


> Instant Cake is model specific,


More accurately, it's model series specific.
For example: TCD240040, TCD240080, TCD24008A and TCD240140 are all different model numbers, but they are all from the "240" model series and any software that works in one "240" will work in another "240"

The OP has Phillips SA S1. Those units are all the same despite the difference in model numbers - some begin with HDR and and some with PTV. Any Tivo software that works in any HDR or PTV model will work in any other model


----------



## fonzfreely (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you for all the comments!


----------



## fonzfreely (Mar 4, 2007)

classicsat said:


> 1: either there, or IC is where this board supports


What is IC?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Instandcake, and they are model specific, which is the first 3 digits of the TSN.


----------

